# [DISCUSSIONE] - sporcizia Gentoo

## xchris

ormai preso dalla mania della pulizia e dei tool...

stavo controllando una cosa..

provate questo:

```

find /usr/share/doc/ | cut -d"/" -f-5 | sort | uniq 

```

anche voi avete documentazione vecchia come il cucu'?

io mi sono ritrovato dei veri cadaveri..

il che mi fa pensare che quando si sommerge (Copyright Coda) qualcosa... non pulisce correttamente.

Solo a me?

(nel frattempo ho modificato il mio vecchio checkintegrity per fare pulizia.... anche se e' alquanto pericoloso!!)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me pare dia documentazione corretta. Pero' ora provo sul altro pc

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare in ordine anche sul altro pc

----------

## Cagnulein

da me è ok su 2 gentoos  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

ok...allora e' probabile qualche casino mio!

decisamente meglio  :Smile: 

EDIT:sono gentoo suff vecchie?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> EDIT:sono gentoo suff vecchie?

 

In che senso? Non capisco cosa intendi

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> il che mi fa pensare che quando si sommerge (Copyright Coda) qualcosa... non pulisce correttamente.

 

A me sembra di ricordare che sia una feature di emerge e non un baco.

Ovvero che il non pulire /usr/share/doc sia il normale comportamento di emerge. Tuttavia non ricordo assolutamente dove l'ho letto...

----------

## Sparker

Comunque roba ne lascia in giro.

L'altra sera stavo smanettando tra revdep-rebuild e fix_libtool_files e sono saltate fuori una decina di liberie obsolete.

Tipo 2 vecchie versioni di libflac e una libreria di kmldonkey, che ho rimosso almeno 5 o 6 mesi fa...

----------

## xchris

@randomaze: come feature non mi sembra il massimo della vita.Per lo meno sarebbe corretto non lasciarla di default.

@fedeliallalinea: vecchia nel senso...non fresca di 1 mese...

vediamo qc altra esperienza.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea: vecchia nel senso...non fresca di 1 mese...

 

No no tutte e due hanno piu' di un anno di vita

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @randomaze: come feature non mi sembra il massimo della vita.Per lo meno sarebbe corretto non lasciarla di default.

 

Ripeto che "mi sembra di ricordare..." tra l'altro ho provato a cercare e non ho trovato notizie della cosa.

Comunque farò delle prove...

----------

## SteelRage

pure qua... un disastro di file obsoleti =_= 

orcocan

----------

## xchris

io potrei postare (appena finisco) il vecchio checkintegrity...

pero' direi che e' alquanto pericololo....

non vorrei mai che uno lo passasse ad un xargs rm :S

esistono file particolari che se rimossi.....:S

ciao

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao! a proposito di sporcizia, le cartelle che ci stanno in /var/tmp/packages e corrispondono a pacchetti ormai rimossi si possono togliere senza paure? O stanno li per qualche recondito motivo?

ciao nic

----------

## gutter

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Ciao! a proposito di sporcizia, le cartelle che ci stanno in /var/tmp/packages e corrispondono a pacchetti ormai rimossi si possono togliere senza paure? O stanno li per qualche recondito motivo?
> 
> ciao nic

 

Li puoi togliere.

----------

## gutter

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Ciao! a proposito di sporcizia, le cartelle che ci stanno in /var/tmp/packages e corrispondono a pacchetti ormai rimossi si possono togliere senza paure? O stanno li per qualche recondito motivo?
> 
> ciao nic

 

Li puoi togliere.

----------

## ultimodruido

Visto che mi hai detto si mi sono deciso a eseguire questo scrippettino che avevo fatto tempo fa... non ho la più pallida idea se il cambio dir funziona, e non so nemmeno se facciacasini o no... pero lo sto usando   :Confused: 

eccolo se qualcuno vuole rischiare   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:  

```
#!/usr/bin/python2.3

#Programma per ripulire la directory /var/tmp/portage

#funzionamento:

#./tempcleaner <-p> <dir_da_pulire>

# -p    non fa nulla indica solo le cartelle che 

#       verranno rimosse

# dir   opzionale serve per impostare un cartella

#       diversa da /var/tmp/portage

from sys import argv,exit

from commands import getstatusoutput

from string import split

from os.path import exists,join

from output import brown,red,teal

pretend=0

dir='/var/tmp/portage/'

if len(argv)>=2:

   for i in range(1,len(argv)):

      if argv[i]=='-p':

         pretend=1

       elif exists(argv[i]):

         dir=argv[i]

      elif argv[i]=='-h':

         print "Programma per ripulire la directory /var/tmp/portage"

         print "funzionamento:"

         print "tempcleaner <-p> <dir_da_pulire>"

         print " -p    non fa nulla indica solo le cartelle che"

         print "       verranno rimosse"

         print " dir   opzionale serve per impostare un cartella"

         print "       diversa da /var/tmp/portage"

         exit(1);

tempdir=split(getstatusoutput('ls -1 '+dir)[1],'\n')

if not pretend:

   print teal("Non hai usato il parametro -p, sei sicuro di")

   if not raw_input(teal("voler procedere? (digita <yes>)"))  in ['yes']:

      pretend=1

pack_inst=split(getstatusoutput('qpkg -I -v -nc')[1],'\n')

pack_inst2=[]

for item in pack_inst:

   pack_inst2.append(split(item,'/')[1])

del pack_inst

for item in tempdir:

   if not item in pack_inst2:

      print brown("elimino: ")+red(item)

      if not pretend:

         print getstatusoutput('rm -rf '+join(dir,item))[1]

```

ciao nic

----------

## federico

Mi pare corretta ma mi pare troppa, io ho 105mega di documentazione che non ho mai letto e non leggero' mai perche' mi rifaccio solitamente alla documentazione sui siti dei vari programmi...

Posso segarla via in blocco ?  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Ciao! a proposito di sporcizia, le cartelle che ci stanno in /var/tmp/packages e corrispondono a pacchetti ormai rimossi si possono togliere senza paure? O stanno li per qualche recondito motivo?
> 
> ciao nic

 

DOvrebbe essere var/tmp/portage ...

----------

## koma

259M    /usr/share/doc/

----------

## xchris

riuppo questa vecchia discussione perche' veramente non capisco quale sia il problema.

Portage non mi toglie mai la vecchia doc....

e' un disastro  :Smile: 

c'e' qualche altro sfigato con documentazione di pacchetti vecchi non + installati?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Passi il fatto che viene lasciata la documentazione (anche se sinceramente non ce ne è motivo... al massimo uno, se vuole, potrebbe avere la scelta di conservarla...). Ma che addirittura restino le librerie vecchie non va bene...

Io me ne sono accorto con kde, che ho rimosso da tempo, le cui librerie e versioni vecchie rimanevano in /usr

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io me ne sono accorto con kde, che ho rimosso da tempo, le cui librerie e versioni vecchie rimanevano in /usr

 

Hai controllato che non fossero in slot diversi?

----------

## Cazzantonio

diciamo che kde non è installato sulla mia macchina (è stato sradicato tempo addietro)... pertanto che ci facevano le librerie di kde?   :Wink: 

----------

## alexzndr

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'e' qualche altro sfigato con documentazione di pacchetti vecchi non + installati?

 

/usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.20

/usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.20-r1

/usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.20-r2

/usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.20-r3

/usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.20-r4

/usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.20-r5

/usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.23

/usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.23-r1

/usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.23_rc1

tipo questi?

----------

## unz

che siano i pacchetti smascherati? ... anche io ho "duplicati" nella documentazione ... però rimango sui 150MB   :Shocked: 

----------

## fabius

 *alexzndr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.20
> 
> /usr/share/doc/cups-1.1.20-r1
> ...

 

E' facile capire perché questi non vengono eliminati. In ogni dir c'è un link  

```
html -> /usr/share/cups/docs 
```

e questo non viene cancellato in seguito ad un aggiornamento perché nel frattempo /usr/share/cups/docs è stato aggiornato alla nuova versione.

Mi sono sempre chiesto il motivo per cui la procedura di aggiornamento sia costituita da installazione + rimozione e non viceversa. In questo modo il problema precedente non dovrebbe esserci più.

----------

## flocchini

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Mi sono sempre chiesto il motivo per cui la procedura di aggiornamento sia costituita da installazione + rimozione e non viceversa. 

 

Uhm... Ne riparliamo quando aggiorni python?  :Laughing:  (cosa che ovviamente mi era successo tempo addietro aggiornando a mano  :Wink: )

----------

## fabius

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Uhm... Ne riparliamo quando aggiorni python?  (cosa che ovviamente mi era successo tempo addietro aggiornando a mano )

 

Perché cosa succede?  :Shocked: 

----------

## xchris

per chi vuole fare un po' di pulizia ho fatto uno scriptino stupido.

Non e' testato e quindi non me ne assumo la responsabilita'.

```

source /sbin/functions.sh

find /var/db/pkg/ -iname "*.ebuild" | cut -d/ -f6 | sort > /tmp/packages_installed

find /usr/share/doc -maxdepth 1 | cut -d/ -f5 | sort > /tmp/doc_present

comm /tmp/packages_installed /tmp/doc_present -3 | tr "\t" "*" | grep "^*" | tr -d "*" | grep -v ".keep" > /tmp/removable

for x in `cat /tmp/removable`

do

        einfo "Removing "/usr/share/doc/$x

        #rm  -i /usr/share/doc/$x -r

done

rm /tmp/packages_installed

rm /tmp/removable

rm /tmp/doc_present

```

ora sono tornato sui 100mb....

potrebbe non funzionare correttamente.

Chi lo prova... lo fa a PROPRIE SPESE!

(ho cmq messo rm -i ...... se uno e' kamikaze tolga -i)

Per renderlo attivo togliete il commento su "rm"

ciao

----------

## gutter

emerge si basa su python se prima disinstalli python non puoi più usare emerge e quindi niente più aggiornamento.

----------

## fabius

 *gutter wrote:*   

> emerge si basa su python se prima disinstalli python non puoi più usare emerge e quindi niente più aggiornamento.

 

Ooops, non ci avevo pensato  :Embarassed: 

Trascurando Python, ci sono altri casi critici?

----------

## xchris

bash ?

glib?

.

.

.

ciao

----------

## fabius

 *xchris wrote:*   

> bash ?
> 
> glib?
> 
> 

 

Ok, mi avete convinto  :Very Happy:  Ora che mi viene in mente direi anke sys-apps/acl...

----------

## fabius

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> rm /tmp/single.remove
> ...

 

Non è in più questa riga?

EDIT: Inoltre qui tenta di rimuovere anche /usr/share/doc/.keep.

----------

## xchris

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> rm /tmp/single.remove
> ...

 

si quella riga e' in +

l'ho detto che e' molto grezzo lo script...

 :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> per chi vuole fare un po' di pulizia ho fatto uno scriptino stupido.
> 
> Non e' testato e quindi non me ne assumo la responsabilita'.

 

L'unica cosa che metterei e' un controllo per non togliere il file .keep

----------

## xchris

done!

cmq avevo messo rm -i apposta  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> cmq avevo messo rm -i apposta 

 

Lo so ma io l'ho tolto  :Razz: 

----------

## xchris

LOL  :Very Happy: 

credo di aver capito.

Ho chiesto nel forum international.... e mi hanno dato una motivazione plausibile!

Se cambia l'mtime dei file portage non rimuove nulla!

Quindi ogni passaggio di distro (magari da un HD ad un altro) un ripristino da situazione d'emergenza uno stage4....

...provocheranno questo inconveniente.

Ora faccio qualche test...ma credo che l'amico straniero abbia fatto bingo!

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh ma io avevo una gentoo pulita ma la doc di cups per esempio mi e' restata (e' vero avevo poca roba che non serviva piu' comunque c'era)

----------

## xchris

non so...

ora faccio qualche test.

vediamo  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Stessa situazione di fedeliallalina, gentoo installata da 3 mesi e la documentazione di cups rimane.

----------

## xchris

per cups non saprei...

ho fatto dei test su "lsof" ed effettivamente se modifico un file della doc questa non viene rimossa. (potrebbe anche essere un check su md5)

Forse e' valida in generale come regola e per cups c'e' qualche motivo sotto un po' diverso.

Resta il fatto che lo stage4 ha questo problemino da tenere a mente....

ciao

EDIT: probabilmente e' proprio colpa del link!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ho fatto dei test su "lsof" ed effettivamente se modifico un file della doc questa non viene rimossa. (potrebbe anche essere un check su md5)

 

Ok ma io non ho mai modificato la doc

----------

## xchris

mai uno stage4? un qualunque spostamento? nulla?

magari posta qualche esempio.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mai uno stage4? un qualunque spostamento? nulla?

 

No nulla e adesso troppo tardi ho rimosso tutto quello che era vecchio

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mai uno stage4? un qualunque spostamento? nulla?
> 
> 

 

Nemmeno io ho mai modificato niente. Ed adesso ho già rimosso tutto  :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

maledetti script  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> maledetti script 

 

Se non lo scrivevi probabilmente potevamo risolvere il mistero sherlock   :Wink: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non lo scrivevi probabilmente potevamo risolvere il mistero sherlock  
> 
>   

 

Bhè, dai, dire a xchris di non scrivere uno script è come dire ad un uomo di non girarsi quando passa una bella gnocca

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

